# Do you think this will be totaled?



## Nissan_97 (Jul 13, 2018)

My 2014 Sentra was sideswiped/hit by a driver going 45-50 mph. The driver side fender was destroyed and the front bumper and left headlight was ripped completely off. The damage appears to have missed the frame rail but the suspension is destroyed. No airbags deployed surprisingly. The car has 62,000 miles. Do you all think it will be totaled?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is really no way for any one of us to tell without at least seeing it. That's really a determination that will have to be made by an insurance adjuster working with a body shop. Sometimes not all damage can be seen without taking stuff apart to see what lies underneath and the determination of whether the car is totaled a not is based on the cost to fix the car versus the value of the car.


----------

